# Общий раздел > Чувства > Брак, семья, дети >  секреты счастливой семьи

## Irina

Не зря говорят – счастливые семьи похожи. На самом деле , в течении многих веков накопился определенный опыт семейного счастья. Исходя из этого был составлен портрет счастливой семьи :

-муж только на несколько лет старше жены.

-муж более образован.

-в брак супруги вступили по любви.

-жилищные условия в первые годы брака были чуть лучше, чем у других.

-молодые с самого начала совместного проживания отказались от помощи родителей.

-домашнее хозяйство ведется обоими. Считается, что это занятие тоже связывает.

-умеренны в курении и употреблении спиртных напитков.

-имеют двоих детей. Не расходятся во взглядах на воспитание и высоко оценивают друг друга как семейных педагогов.

-досуг предпочитают проводить вместе и вполне удовлетворены им.

-удовлетворены своей внешностью и внешностью супруга.

-с самого начала брака ответственны перед другим и требовательны к себе.

-иногда конфликтуют - в основном по поводу воспитания детей, загруженности и неаккуратности друг друга, но с каждым годом все реже и реже.

-жена дорожит общественным положением и образованием мужа. Муж, в свою очередь ,ценит жену.

-оба супруга считают друг друга таким же привлекательными, как и раньше.

-до сих пор признаются друг другу в любви.

-не жалуются на привычки другого.

-взаимно поддерживают друг друга во всех начинаниях
-обладают такими чертами , как честность, тактичность, нежность и доброжелательность
-практически не критикуют друг друга.

-не ревнивы.

-умеют поддержать друг друга в трудных ситуациях.

-взаимно удовлетворены интимными отношениями.  :0373:

----------


## Irina

> имеют двоих детей. Не расходятся во взглядах на воспитание и высоко оценивают друг друга как семейных педагогов.


Я не считаю наличие  детей признаком счастливой семьи. Для кого-то их полное отсутствие не является препятствием быть счастливыми в браке. Да и при наличии их многие пары несчастны. Так что тут посмею не согласиться.

----------


## vladliena87

В целом не плохо, но некоторые пункты спорны. Не все моменты семейной жизни попадают под общую статистику)

----------

